# N15S-GT 4GB ddr3 vs GTX 755 2GB gddr5



## vishnov (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a laptop soon primarily for gaming, video editing and watching hd movies. I am confused between Lenovo Z50-70 and y510p (i7 version). Lenovo Z50-70 gives 4gb ddr3 graphics and y510p gives 2GB gddr5 memory. Which of these performs better when it come to running latest titles? IS there's any OTHER better laptop in your opinion. Plz do suggest! 

(plz suggest the best gaming laptop below 65k with performance like y510p)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2014)

if you can get Y510p, then go for it. Else get the Z50.


----------

